# I'm out! And I have simple advice from my sister to thank! :)



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys, so I am...officially recovered!!!!....I'm just getting used to real life and yeah things are just really great, I don't even know where to start or how to explain....I just have this urge to help whoever I can.

For me...I regained control through accepting the way I was feeling and the thoughts I was having.

Guys listen, I was diagnosed as bipolar....and now I find out I'm NOT bipolar...it was just DP. They even put me on meds (that i'm weaning off now). You can imagine how scary and distressing this was for me. And here I am f***ing (sorry I usually don't swear! ) fine. The same PERSON I was before, wtf...wtf...wtf...how is this possible?!

guys, I had beliefs that you wouldn't BELIEVE! because I thought DP was me and not something separate from me. And I am recovered...like recovered recovered, like I'm following my dreams again as a dancer/actor.

Here's when the recovery actually happened:

(I've been recovering for about a month before hand) I was actually crying, last night because I was feeling depressed and my thoughts were just like whirling around my head and then I finally decided to talk to someone about it. I told my sister everything that was happening and what I'm dealing with and describing my thoughts and how I didn't know what to do and how I have this disorder...blahdiblahdi blah....

And she gave me...the BEST piece of advice I've ever been given about my anxiety/disorder/whatever.

She said: Well those all sound like symptoms of anxiety/depression and of that disorder (DP), so just treat them like symptoms...cause that's what they are.....they're symptoms that like it or not you don't have control over...

It just seemed so simple but it gave me solace...I wasn't this disorder, this disorder was just HAPPENING to me...so, I guess you just have to accept it and not let it bother you....

Yup that's exactly what to do...I replaced my whole life with this disorder, but once you see it as a disorder it can't control you anymore.

Also, I just want to reiterate, and drill in. This is a dissociative disorder, yeah it's weird as shit but that's how dissociative disorders WORK.

When people say "you need to accept it," No you don't need to accept it, but you do need to accept what it IS, it's a disorder that will sort itself out on its own. EVERYTHING, every sensation, the hollow feeling in your head, the odd thoughts, the feeling time is off, existential thoughts, the WHOLE lot. You don't need to do anything. You need to accept how you're feeling.

What I say to myself daily:

- What you are feeling and thinking is correct absolutely correct!!

- Wow dissociative anxiety disorders can cause some pretty weird thoughts haha, anyways back to what I was doing

- I actually am getting better everyday

- Focus on what are you doing, what are you going to do (ie. I'm getting groceries right now, then I'm going to drop this key off to a friend)

These aren't affirmations by the way: affirmations are purposely superimposing thoughts onto negative thoughts to manufacture a desired result. This doesn't work for DP, because it's just suppressing your thoughts and feelings even more. the above phrases is just validating what you're thinking and feeling in the moment.

I'm telling you no matter how scared you get...nothing will happen and you will be okay. How do I know?

A few days ago I was at the laundromat, I had to wait until my clothes were done washing (40 min) Waiting without ALWAYS triggered anxiety in me, but with DP it almost made it unbearable. I was having racing thoughts feelings of unrealness, like almost panic attack territory, and the only thing I could think of doing was to just start breathing....just takin breaths (hold for 5 seconds and let out) and soon I could feel myself calm down, feeling relaxed and I felt safe...I felt okay. So this is really just anxiety...this really is JUST anxiety.

And take it from me you're worried about going crazy? I was always the person to give other people advice, I was intelligent, well spoken, creative, respectful, but crazy? I am a loyalist, I do what's right, I'm ethical and aware of society, I had opinions and was "going places." and guess what, I'm still all of these things, even after this ridiculousness. The fact that you're worried about going crazy...pretty much means you're not going to go crazy (read about reality testing and DP).

Another tip...the only reason why I can be on these forums is because I'm near close to the end of recovery and I can handle reading about them. If you still feel like you're in the middle of this. Get off of this forum, stay off of the computer (I can trace my DP back to a google search). It's not helping you, you need to learn to feel and get into your body again. Do other activities. Do a breathing exercise.

PM if you have any questions, I love to help!


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

brilliant post, thankyou your sister's advice is very helpful


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

wonderful!


----------



## fr2nky23 (Aug 29, 2013)

did you had that feeling like you are outside from your body or your legs and hands was not yours?
thanks


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow. Very nice post!

Congratulations on your recovery!


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

fr2nky23 said:


> did you had that feeling like you are outside from your body or your legs and hands was not yours?
> thanks


yup!


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Like, DP is a result of our life... Our life shouldn't be a result of DP


----------



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

seafoamwaves said:


> Like, DP is a result of our life... Our life shouldn't be a result of DP


That is an amazing way to put it!


----------

